# how to make a USB PEN DRIVE BOOTABLE



## rounit (Nov 23, 2006)

Tell me guys how to make a USB pendrive bootable so that i can boot with the help of my PEN DRIVE as i have no CDROM AND FLOPPY DRIVE in my LAPTOP and i am totally unable to boot my latop to desktop screen..i know my HDD is need a format ... tell me guys your help will be appreciated.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 23, 2006)

please use search ......................its already answered in one of the forums.


----------



## vasulic (Nov 23, 2006)

yeah, i too remember


----------

